# Enduro instructions?



## wayneis (Dec 12, 2005)

What happened to the Enduro instructions that I wrote up that have been posted here for months to help people.  Someone decide its not needed all of a sudden?

Wayne


----------



## Easysport (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't know Wayne. Sure glad I copied them, Think I have them memerized by know and I hope everyone else dose to.[][]


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 12, 2005)

Maybe someone else deleted the post.  It was posted under somebody else's name, wasn't it?[?]  Is it being moved to the articles list?


----------



## Easysport (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like its in the archeved posts in finishing.


----------



## jeff (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's Wayne's writeup, posted by Lou
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=8321


----------



## wayneis (Dec 13, 2005)

Lou posted it with a sticky on it in the finish forum so that it would always be there for people.  I guess that it was there too long.

Wayne


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the link to the Enduro instructions.  In reading the instructions just now I wondered if anyone could tell me where I can purchase some small bottles [as are mentioned in the instructions] to transfer sanding sealer, DNA, and other such liquids.  Having to work hard at opening and then pouring from a quart can can be very distracting.  Thanks.

John
Olathe KS


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 19, 2005)

I bought some clear plastic bottles at WalMart that had a flip top spout in 4 to 6 oz sizes for less than a buck apiece sometime back.  It was in their pharmacy section.  They work pretty good.  Woodturningz had a special on similar bottles a while back, too.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks, Bob, for the tip.  Another idea I had is to try to find a small metal can with a flip-over tip like the lighter fluid-type cans have.  I've looked but can't seem to find any of this type without buying something with fluid already in - that I would dump out.

John
Olathe KS


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Dec 20, 2005)

John, Hobby Lobby has several sizes of plastic bottles with snap caps,they work real nice for my enduro.


----------



## Mikey (Dec 20, 2005)

For mine, i stopped at the dollar store and bought a set of ketchup and mustard squeeze bottles. Cost was $1 and they are two different colors, so I will never get confused as to which product is in which container.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />For mine, i stopped at the dollar store and bought a set of ketchup and mustard squeeze bottles. Cost was $1 and they are two different colors, so I will never get confused as to which product is in which container.



Now you just have to remember whether the ketchup or mustard comes first!![]


----------



## Mikey (Dec 20, 2005)

Easy, I just put the sealer in the yellow and the Enduro in the red. Since Red normally means STOP, (check for sealer!) I have grown used to realizing that yellow also comes before red in real life, as in a traffic light.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks, everyone, for the suggestions.  I'll go and see what I can find.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 20, 2005)

Wayne

Tried your Enduro finishing method - very satisfied - thank you.

Gordon[]


----------



## punkinn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wayne,  

I was just about to ask where the instructions were myself as I couldn't find them here yesterday.   I'm glad they were archived somewhere; I emailed them to myself so I'll be sure not to misplace them.  []  

Thanks for all your time and expertise in writing this up.  Us newbies really appreciate it.  []

Nancy


----------



## TomServo (Jan 1, 2006)

Where's a good place to pick up some Enduro?


----------



## ldimick (Jan 1, 2006)

Only place to get it:

http://www.compliantspraysystems.com/enduro_water_base_coatings/exterior_interior_poly_page1.htm


----------



## TomServo (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks! I'll order a starter kit soon..


----------



## gunsusn20 (Jan 8, 2006)

where can you buy enduro?


----------



## gunsusn20 (Jan 8, 2006)

found it, duh, didn't read all the forum


----------

